

Oracle without Larry Ellison - pai1009
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/notes-from-the-lab/oracle-without-larry-ellison

======
SixSigma
Ah, the power of coincidence, I happened to be researching this quote today :

> "Our idea of the most aggressive sales vice president is Genghis Khan," he
> [Mr. Ellison] said. Paraphrasing the Mongol leader’s philosophy, he added:
> "It is not sufficient that I succeed – all others must fail."

[http://quoteinvestigator.com/tag/genghis-
khan/](http://quoteinvestigator.com/tag/genghis-khan/)

Then there is the quip about Oracle :

One Real Asshole Called Larry Ellison.

~~~
kjs3
The difference between God and Ellison? God doesn't think he's Larry Ellison.

------
pai1009
At many computer science courses, students begin learning SQL and database
fundamentals on Oracle database. Is it the right choice for the beginning?
Commonly students work on Postgres or MySQL...

